# Adding a window - cutting through Aluminum Siding -how to repair siding to look good?



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

I didnt cut a window opening, but did rip up the side of my house which has aluminum and it did not come out too bad.

I nailed a 2x4 on the out side and used it as a fence then ran the circler saw up the side (there was also asbosed shingles on the side so i just tossed the saw blade after cause it was shot (dont tell the epa)).


[EDIT]
What ever you do, if you use a saw you want to make sure the siding does not "flap" when you are cutting it. I would try and hold down the siding which will be on the out-side of the window (being the inside stuff wont matter cause it will be remove).





_


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I use a fine toothed blade, mounted backwards in my circular saw. Set to cut deep enough, just to cut the aluminum. You start with a plunge cut. I was taught this by a friend who used this technique to cut asbestos siding! Of course he's long gone now! Died of lung cancer!


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

And to finish off the rough edge that remains, you could use vinyl J-channel available at your local hardware store. This will give you a nice smooth, straight edge to butt up to your window or window trim.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

since the siding can't be replaced, and you need to be extra carefull with it, remove it from the top down to below the new window location. Easy to do without any damage. Once the new window is done and flashed(important), reinstall the siding and cut where needed. Add new J-channel. 

Trying to fit things into a precut hole and be sure the new window is properly flashed is VERY difficult. This makes it easy, although it may take a bit longer.


----------



## DyerWolf (May 5, 2007)

From the photo & JustBill's suggestion - do you all think it would be better to remove the siding before I cut through the wall - or just cut through the wall & siding all at once?

I've never removed siding - is it difficult?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

DyerWolf said:


> From the photo & JustBill's suggestion - do you all think it would be better to remove the siding before I cut through the wall - or just cut through the wall & siding all at once?
> 
> I've never removed siding - is it difficult?


 Its best to remove the siding, but it can be difficult, as its likely that the soffit may have to be removed also. Usually the siding has to be removed over a larger area than the window opening, to allow for mounting of the window. Depending on the window! And how its to be trimmed! So, the opening in the aluminum will be larger than the opening for the window itself! If you choose to remove the siding, I have found that its best to drill into the nail heads and remove the heads, rather than try to pull the nails. Pulling usually damages the siding!


----------

